# make cheese with frozen milk



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I made my first cheese with frozen milk. Its a bit off, grainy. Do you use frozen milk? Is chevre or feta better with frozen milk? thanks, Dorit


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

I've made plenty of cheese with frozen milk. Always, always, always make sure you thaw it FAST. I put my frozen gallons in a bucket of hot water and keep changing out the water until it's thawed all the way through. It comes back together nicely when you do it quickly. My favorite cheese to make with frozen milk is mozzarella. I've never had it go wrong.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I've tried making cheese twice with frozen milk, the feta was ok bit the chevre was grainy, even though I mixed it in a stand mixer after I took it out of the draining bag. Is there a way to get it smoother?


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

I always thaw my milk quickly. It comes together nicely.


----------

